# Any native Burmese speaker in Kamphaengphet?



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello

I am desperately looking for a Burmese native speaker. I would like to learn Burmese ASAP until early December. If I come back to Thailand next year, I will continue then.

I am Thai, so you can speak Thai to me if you prefer. I would like at least a two hours lesson per week, more if I can afford your fees . I am free most days currently but that may change from next month.

I am willing to travel within 30 KM radius of Muang District, if you can teach me on Sundays. I prefer you to come to my house in Prankratai but I don't mind Big C Food Court if needs be. Air-conditioned space is a must, sorry.

Please let me know here, initially. Thankyou!


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

I may consider a Skype lesson if there is no Burmese about in Kamphaengphet!!! 

Or if you know where to get cds/dvds instead, let me know. Good books will be handy, too!

This is looking like it is going to be a long wait. __/\___ (praying)


----------

